# Zipper eating dog



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I now have 5 pair of pants without zippers, one of the dogs that Im caring for, finally earned is crate free lifestyle, how ever thats going to be cut short.

What could he be missing in his diet, or does he just like the way it taste is what Im trying to figure out. His owner swears its because i quit feeding him raw, however he done it before then.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cannon_Farms said:


> I now have 5 pair of pants without zippers, one of the dogs that Im caring for, finally earned is crate free lifestyle, how ever thats going to be cut short.
> 
> What could he be missing in his diet, or does he just like the way it taste is what Im trying to figure out. His owner swears its because i quit feeding him raw, however he done it before then.


Never heard of that one before! I think he likes the texture. Maybe one of those bones with the bumps on it would help.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

there are several toys laying around but he pays no attention to them, wont even touch a raw hide.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this a puppy?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

9 year old doxi/pitt mix


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cannon_Farms said:


> 9 year old doxi/pitt mix


Wow...very strange dog :shrug:
The only thing I can think of is training...maybe a remote collar.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

oh, but hes to smart to do it when your looking, hes a bugger of a dog, hence his name bugger.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Please tell me he waits until they're not being worn.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well I have 2 ruined bras, 1 pair of shorts, 1 tank top and 1 nightgown from Rocky....but he's a pup, Bugger has no excuse  
Deaconjim, the nightgown was on when he chewed it while I was sleeping!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> Please tell me he waits until they're not being worn.



considering he seems to prefer the guys pants and hes still alive, I would say its a pretty safe bet. We dont have real hampers just piles in the floor, bad us, but i hate digging through dirty clothes to sort them out. Thats about the only messy part of our house


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

He sounds bored to me. easiest way to break a dog of chewing is to make him too tired to chew.


----------

